# Show Them Jesus - Jack K



## PaulCLawton (Apr 29, 2014)

Whoa is this the PB's own Jack K. with a full-page blowout in the WTS Books e-newsletter today? As someone who has benefited from your wisdom on the board Jack, good for you!


----------

